# D League news 11/02-11/06



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal Select Corsley Edwards with Number One Pick*

Anaheim, Calif., November 2, 2006-The Anaheim Arsenal selected former Northeast Conference Player of the year Corsley Edwards with the first overall pick in the 2006 NBA Development League draft on Thursday.

Edwards, the 6-9 270lb forward from Lake Clifton, Maryland played his college career at Central Connecticut State University where he averaged 15.4 points and 8.7 rebounds per game as a senior.

"Corsley is a tremendous talent and a reliable performer," said Arsenal head coach Larry Smith. "We felt he was the perfect fit for the number one pick in this year's draft as well as someone we will be proud to remember as the first player selected in Arsenal history."

The former second round pick (58th overall) of 2002 NBA Draft by the Sacramento Kings, most recently played in Spain after making his NBA debut with the New Orleans Hornets in 2004-05 where he appeared in ten games before playing the remainder of that season with the Sioux Falls Skyforce of the CBA (currently in the NBA D-League). He averaged 17.9 points and 9.9 rebounds per game leading the Skyforce to the CBA championship and earning playoff MVP honors.

"The Arsenal is committed to bringing the best quality professional basketball to Anaheim," said Arsenal president Zack Wallace. "We are excited to have selected Edwards with the first pick. This is the first big piece in creating a solid team Orange County can truly be proud of."

Edwards and the remaining nine draft picks, along with the players signed through the local allocation process, expansion draft and the local player tryouts will be invited to the Arsenal training camp on November 12 at the American Sports Centers. The roster will be trimmed to the final 10 players by opening night.

The Arsenal open the 2006-07 D-League season November 24 as they take on the Los Angeles D-Fenders at 6:00pm in the Arena at the Convention Center. A 50-game schedule is highlighted by the Showcase on January 15-17 in Sioux Falls, S.D. and the inaugural NBA D-League All-Star Game February 17 in Las Vegas.

Season, group and mini-plan ticket packages are available through calling 714-635-2255 or visiting anaheimarsenal.com. Single-game tickets are available will be on sale beginning Friday November 3 and can be purchase through Ticketmaster.com or by calling the box office at 714-765-8950.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*First round draft choices announced*

SECAUCUS, N.J., November 2 - The expansion Anaheim Arsenal selected Corsley Edwards, a 6-foot-9, 275-pound forward from Central Connecticut State, with the number one overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft.

Selected by the Sacramento Kings in the second round (58th overall) of 2002 NBA Draft, Edwards made his NBA debut in 2004-05, playing in 10 games with the New Orleans Hornets. He spent the majority of that season playing for the Sioux Falls Skyforce, averaging 17.9 points and 9.9 rebounds. He also played in Turkey in 2004-05, playing 10 games with Fenerbahce Istanbul and averaging 12.5 points and 7.1 rebounds. In 2003-04, Edwards played 38 games with Gloria Due Montecatini in Italy, averaging 16.1 points and 9.3 rebound.

Named Northeast Conference Player of the Year as a senior at Central Connecticut State, Edwards earned First Team All-Conference honors his junior and senior seasons. He finished his collegiate career as Central Connecticut State's second all-time leading scorer (1,731 points) and fifth all-time leading rebounder (967 rebounds). Edwards recorded 31 career double-doubles.

The remaining first round selections also included PF Andre Brown (Sioux Falls), SF Mike Harris (Colorado), PG Kevin Burleson Fort Worth), PF Justin Williams (Dakota), PF Matt Haryasz (Arkansas), SG Devin Green (Los Angeles), SG Denham Brown (Tulsa), C Peter John Ramos (Idaho), Darius Washington (Austin), SF Brandon Bowman (Bakersfield) and PG Troy Bell (Albuquerque).

Following are the results of the NBA D-League 2006 Draft:

ROUND ONE

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
1. Anaheim Arsenal Corsley Edwards PF 6-9 275 Central Connecticut State
2. Sioux Falls Skyforce Andre Brown PF 6-9 245 DePaul
3. Colorado 14ers Mike Harris SF 6-6 240 Rice
4. Fort Worth Flyers Kevin Burleson PG 6-3 205 Minnesota
5. Dakota Wizards Justin Williams PF 6-10 230 Wyoming
6. Arkansas RimRockers Matt Haryasz PF 6-10 235 Stanford
7. Los Angeles D-Fenders Devin Green SG 6-7 210 Hampton
8. Tulsa 66ers Denham Brown SG 6-5 220 Connecticut
9. Idaho Stampede Peter John Ramos C 7-3 290 Puerto Rico
10. Austin Toros Darius Washington PG 6-1 195 Memphis
11. Bakersfield Jam Brandon Bowman SF 6-9 223 Georgetown
12. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Troy Bell PG 6-1 180 Boston College


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*2006 NBA Development League Draft concludes*

SECAUCUS, N.J., November 2 - The expansion Anaheim Arsenal selected Corsley Edwards, a 6-foot-9, 275-pound forward from Central Connecticut State, with the number one overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft.

Selected by the Sacramento Kings in the second round (58th overall) of 2002 NBA Draft, Edwards made his NBA debut in 2004-05, playing in 10 games with the New Orleans Hornets. He spent the majority of that season playing for the Sioux Falls Skyforce, averaging 17.9 points and 9.9 rebounds. He also played in Turkey in 2004-05, playing 10 games with Fenerbahce Istanbul and averaging 12.5 points and 7.1 rebounds. In 2003-04, Edwards played 38 games with Gloria Due Montecatini in Italy, averaging 16.1 points and 9.3 rebound.

Named Northeast Conference Player of the Year as a senior at Central Connecticut State, Edwards earned First Team All-Conference honors his junior and senior seasons. He finished his collegiate career as Central Connecticut State's second all-time leading scorer (1,731 points) and fifth all-time leading rebounder (967 rebounds). Edwards recorded 31 career double-doubles.

The remaining first round selections also included PF Andre Brown (Sioux Falls), SF Mike Harris (Colorado), PG Kevin Burleson Fort Worth), PF Justin Williams (Dakota), PF Matt Haryasz (Arkansas), SG Devin Green (Los Angeles), SG Denham Brown (Tulsa), C Peter John Ramos (Idaho), Darius Washington (Austin), SF Brandon Bowman (Bakersfield) and PG Troy Bell (Albuquerque).

Following are the results of the NBA D-League 2006 Draft:

ROUND ONE

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
1. Anaheim Arsenal Corsley Edwards PF 6-9 275 Central Connecticut State
2. Sioux Falls Skyforce Andre Brown PF 6-9 245 DePaul
3. Colorado 14ers Mike Harris SF 6-6 240 Rice
4. Fort Worth Flyers Kevin Burleson PG 6-3 205 Minnesota
5. Dakota Wizards Justin Williams PF 6-10 230 Wyoming
6. Arkansas RimRockers Matt Haryasz PF 6-10 235 Stanford
7. Los Angeles D-Fenders Devin Green SG 6-7 210 Hampton
8. Tulsa 66ers Denham Brown SG 6-5 220 Connecticut
9. Idaho Stampede Peter John Ramos C 7-3 290 Puerto Rico
10. Austin Toros Darius Washington PG 6-1 195 Memphis
11. Bakersfield Jam Brandon Bowman SF 6-9 223 Georgetown
12. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Troy Bell PG 6-1 180 Boston College

ROUND TWO

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
13. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Jamaal Thomas SF 6-8 190 Angelo State
14. Bakersfield Jam Tony Bobbitt SG 6-4 195 Cincinnati
15. Austin Toros BJ Elder SG 6-4 205 Georgia Tech
16. Idaho Stampede Eddie Robinson SF 6-9 220 Central Oklahoma
17. Tulsa 66ers Nate Williams PF 6-10 230 Georgia State
18. Los Angeles D-Fenders Aloysius Anagonye PF 6-8 255 Michigan State
19. Arkansas RimRockers Badou Gay PF 6-9 245 Gwynedd-Mercy
20. Dakota Wizards Quemont Greer SF 6-7 240 DePaul
21. Fort Worth Flyers Jeremy Richardson SF 6-7 190 Delta State
22. Colorado 14ers Von Wafer SG 6-5 210 Florida State
23. Sioux Falls Skyforce DeSean Hadley PG 6-3 190 Eastern Michigan
24. Anaheim Arsenal Andre Owens SG 6-4 190 Houston

ROUND THREE

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
25. Anaheim Arsenal Tyler Smith PF 6-10 265 Penn State
26. Sioux Falls Skyforce Frank Williams PG 6-3 215 Illinois
27. Colorado 14ers Pooh Jeter PG 5-11 175 Portland
28. Fort Worth Flyers David Logan PG 6-1 175 Indianapolis
29. Dakota Wizards Brandon Armstrong SG 6-5 185 Pepperdine
30. Arkansas RimRockers Jason Smith SF 6-6 195 Mississippi
31. Los Angeles D-Fenders Akin Akingbala PF 6-9 220 Clemson
32. Tulsa 66ers Mike Hall PF 6-8 230 George Washington
33. Idaho Stampede Dexter Lyons SF 6-6 225 Central Florida
34. Austin Toros Brock Gillespie PG 6-2 190 Rice
35. Bakersfield Jam Yuta Tabuse PG 5-9 165 BYU Hawaii
36. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Eddie Fobbs C/F 6-11 240 Sam Houston State

ROUND FOUR

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
37. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Manuel Narvaez C 6-11 235 Southern Nazarene
38. Bakersfield Jam Anthony Coleman SF 6-11 215 Long Beach State
39. Austin Toros Walt Waters PF 6-9 265 Cleveland State
40. Idaho Stampede Jeff Graves PF 6-9 275 Kansas
41. Tulsa 66ers Mike Benton C 6-9 270 Charleston
42. Los Angeles D-Fenders Travis Garrison PF 6-8 241 Maryland
43. Arkansas RimRockers Ricky Shields SG 6-3 190 Rutgers
44. Dakota Wizards Renaldo Major SF 6-7 200 Fresno State
45. Fort Worth Flyers Trent Strickland SF 6-5 215 Wake Forest
46. Colorado 14ers Julian Sensley SF 6-9 235 Hawaii
47. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jeff Varem PF 6-6 240 Vincennes
48. Anaheim Arsenal Greg Clausen C 6-10 255 Marquette

ROUND FIVE

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
49. Anaheim Arsenal Carl Edwards SG 6-5 210 Charleston (W. Va.)
50. Sioux Falls Skyforce Chris Rodgers SG 6-4 190 Arizona
51. Colorado 14ers Bakari Hendrix PF 6-9 240 Gonzaga
52. Fort Worth Flyers Anderson Ferriera SF 6-9 220 Chipola CC
53. Dakota Wizards Dontell Jefferson PG 6-4 195 Arkansas
54. Arkansas RimRockers GJ Macon SF 6-9 230 Indiana-Pennsylvania
55. Los Angeles D-Fenders Nate Johnson PG 6-1 185 Nebraska
56. Tulsa 66ers JJ Sullinger SG 6-5 210 Ohio State
57. Idaho Stampede Clifton Lee SF 6-7 210 Northwestern State
58. Austin Toros Justin Bowen SF 6-7 210 Illinois-Chicago
59. Bakersfield Jam Tim Parham PF 6-9 240 Maryland Eastern Shore
60. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Brandon Robinson SF 6-8 215 Auburn

ROUND SIX

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
61. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Steven Barber PG 5-10 160 UT-Arlington
62. Bakersfield Jam Brian Collins PG 6-4 175 Belmont
63. Austin Toros Rod Benson PF 6-10 225 California
64. Idaho Stampede Ronnell Taylor SG 6-5 200 UAB
65. Tulsa 66ers Jean Felix SG 6-6 215 Alabama
66. Los Angeles D-Fenders Elton Nesbitt PG 5-9 165 Georgia Southern
67. Arkansas RimRockers Ali Berdiel PG 6-5 200 Valparaiso
68. Dakota Wizards Jameel Pugh SG 6-5 220 Sacramento State
69. Fort Worth Flyers Gary Hamilton C 6-9 260 Miami
70. Colorado 14ers Terrance Crawford SF 6-7 225 Oklahoma State
71. Sioux Falls Skyforce Antwayne Robinson SF 6-8 220 Temple
72. Anaheim Arsenal Daryl Dorsey PG 6-0 175 Brevard CC

ROUND SEVEN

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
73. Anaheim Arsenal Josh Murray SF 6-7 205 IUPUI
74. Sioux Falls Skyforce Luke Whitehead SF 6-6 220 Louisville
75. Colorado 14ers Sean Banks SF 6-8 210 Memphis
76. Fort Worth Flyers Anthony McHenry SF 6-7 222 Georgia Tech
77. Dakota Wizards Kevin Lyde PF 6-9 270 Temple
78. Arkansas RimRockers Ryan Forehan-Kelly SF 6-6 195 California
79. Los Angeles D-Fenders Wayne Arnold SG 6-4 190 Tennessee State
80. Tulsa 66ers Keith Triplett SG 6-3 185 Toledo
81. Idaho Stampede JT Williams SF 6-5 200 McNeese State
82. Austin Toros Tedric Hill PF 6-10 230 Gulf Coast CC
83. Bakersfield Jam Mike Dean SG 6-3 190 Middle Tennessee
84. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Chris Shumate SF 6-6 220 Murray State

ROUND EIGHT

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
85. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Isma'il Muhammed SF 6-6 225 Georgia Tech
86. Bakersfield Jam Carlos Cedeno SG 6-4 195 Venezuela
87. Austin Toros Dustin Brown SF 6-7 225 Loyola Marymount
88. Idaho Stampede Sam Daghlas PG 6-6 210 Midwestern State
89. Tulsa 66ers Chris Ellis PF 6-9 270 Wake Forest
90. Los Angeles D-Fenders Julius Lamptey C 7-0 275 Garden City CC
91. Arkansas RimRockers Jonathan Moore SF 6-8 220 NC Central
92. Dakota Wizards George Williams SF 6-8 215 Houston
93. Fort Worth Flyers Jibril Hodges SG 6-2 189 Long Beach State
94. Colorado 14ers Sheldon Pace PG 6-1 190 Southwest Baptist
95. Sioux Falls Skyforce Joseph Works SF 6-7 215 Tarleton State
96. Anaheim Arsenal Milone Clark SG 6-4 200 Tennessee Tech

ROUND NINE

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
97. Anaheim Arsenal Mo Charlo SF 6-7 210 Nevada
98. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jitim Young PG 6-2 195 Northwestern
99. Colorado 14ers Rodney Billups PG 5-10 175 Denver
100. Fort Worth Flyers Eric Walton PF 6-8 235 San Jose State
101. Dakota Wizards Tashaan Forehan-Kelly SG 6-5 205 Pepperdine
102. Arkansas RimRockers Chad Bell C 6-11 268 Nevada
103. Los Angeles D-Fenders Jamar McKnight SG 6-5 210 Clemson
104. Tulsa 66ers Frans Steyn C 7-1 280 Southwest Baptist
105. Idaho Stampede Duke Freeman-McKamey PF 6-9 245 Fordham
106. Austin Toros Ty Thomas SF 6-5 205 Concordia-St. Paul
107. Bakersfield Jam Jeff Simpson PF 6-8 220 North Texas
108. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Moses Marbury PG 6-2 190 Rhode Island

ROUND TEN

TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
109. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Jason McCoy PF 6-9 210 Wisconsin-Milwaukee
110. Bakersfield Jam Antonio Griffin SG 6-5 210 Cal State-Bakersfield
111. Austin Toros Melvin Scott PG 6-1 165 North Carolina
112. Idaho Stampede Mike Efevberha SG 6-4 195 Cal State-Northridge
113. Tulsa 66ers Tony Gipson PG 6-1 190 LSU
114. Los Angeles D-Fenders Andre Joseph SG 6-3 190 Oregon
115. Arkansas RimRockers Zakee Wadood PF 6-6 225 East Tennessee State
116. Dakota Wizards Jason Fontenet PG 5-10 165 Oregon State
117. Fort Worth Flyers Armien Kirkland SF 6-7 195 Cincinnati
118. Colorado 14ers Eric Osmundson PG 6-4 200 Penn
119. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jemeil Rich PG 5-10 170 SMU
120. Anaheim Arsenal Shawnson Johnson PF 6-9 250 North Texas


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Select Washington as First Pick*

AUSTIN, Texas, Nov. 2, 2006 - The Austin Toros selected Darius Washington Jr. with their first pick (10th overall) in the 2006-07 NBA Development League draft. A 6'2, 195 pound guard from Winter Park, Fla., Washington finished his collegiate career at the University of Memphis by becoming the 41st player in school history to score 1,000 points, finishing with 1,054 points in only two seasons.

"There was a glaring need and a big hole on our team at point guard," Toros head coach Dennis Johnson said. "I like that he is a pass first guy and a leader on the court, he knows how to set up people - he is an all around guard that has a great chance to make an impact in the League."

Washington played two seasons for the Tigers averaging 14.4 points and 3.5 assists throughout his career. As a sophomore, he earned First Team All-Conference USA honors and was a finalist for the Bob Cousy Award, which recognizes the best point guard in the country.

Former Georgia Tech University guard B.J. Elder was selected by the Toros with the 13th pick in the second round. Elder, 6'4 and 218 pounds, played last season for the Giessen 46ers in Germany, averaging 12.9 points, 2.3 rebounds and 1.6 assists. He helped the 46ers reached the Bundesliga Cup Semifinals.

"What you get out of a guy like B.J. (Elder) is that he can play both guard positions," Johnson said. "When you need him to run a play or hit the big shot, he definitely can because he is so versatile."

The rest of the Austin Toros draft selections: Brock Gillespie (Rice), Walt Walters (Cleveland State), Justin Bowen (Illinois-Chicago), Rod Benson (California), Tedric Hill (Gulf Coast Community College - Fla.), Dustin Brown (Loyola Marymount), Ty Thomas (Concordia - Minn.) and Melvin Scott (North Carolina).

The Austin Toros' regular season home opener is Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at 7 p.m. at the Austin Convention Center. The regular season tips off Friday, Nov. 24 against the defending D-League champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. For ticket information call the Toros at (512) 236-8333 or visit austintoros.com.

The following are the results of the Toros 2006 NBA Development League draft selections:

1. Darius Washington Jr., Memphis

2. B.J. Elder, Georgia Tech

3. Brock Gillespie, Rice

4. Walt Walters, Cleveland State

5. Justin Bowen, Illinois-Chicago

6. Rod Benson, California

7. Tedric Hill, Gulf Coast Community College (Fla.)

8. Dustin Brown, Loyola Marymount

9. Ty Thomas, Concordia (Minn.)

10. Melvin Scott, North Carolina

The NBA Development League tips off its sixth season on Friday, November 24. The league includes Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

The D-League offers players an opportunity to develop their talent in a highly competitive atmosphere under the NBA's umbrella. In addition to thirty-four (34) players, eleven (11) former D-League coaches, six athletic trainers, 14 referees and 30 front office executives have also earned call-ups since the start of the league's inaugural season in November 2001.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. The D-League is a source for on-court talent for the NBA's 30 teams and is a diverse human resources pool for the NBA and its teams by training employees in management, operations, public relations, sales and marketing positions.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Worth Flyers Complete Draft*

FORT WORTH, Texas, November 2, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers selected Kevin Burleson with the team's first round pick in the 2006 National Basketball Association Development League draft.

A 6-3, 205 pound guard, Burleson spent the 2005-06 season with the Charlotte Bobcats and also attended training camp with the team this fall. Burleson appeared in 39 games for the Bobcats, making one start, and averaged 1.8 points, 1.2 assists and 8.7 minutes per game. He spent the 2003-04 and 2004-05 seasons playing abroad in Germany with Tubingen and USC Heidelberg in the German 2 Bundesliga, respectively. Burleson played collegiately at the University of Minnesota where he finished his career ranked second in Minnesota history with 440 assists. He also ranks third all-time in three-point field goals made (148) and fourth in career steals (157).

"Kevin is a very capable NBA caliber point guard," said Flyers head coach Sidney Moncrief. "He is an excellent leader on the court, a great decision maker and a good shooter who plays solid defense. We are extremely pleased to have him be part of our team."

In the second round, the Flyers selected former Delta State standout Jeremy Richardson. The 6-6, 185 pound guard/forward was named Second Team All-Region by Daktronics during his senior season. Richardson earned First Team All-Gulf South Conference honors his junior and senior seasons and also participated in the NABC NCAA Division II All-Star game. He ranks as Delta State's 14th all-time leading scorer with 1,001 points and is fifth all-time in three-point field goals made (120). Richardson finished his collegiate career at Delta State after playing his first two seasons at Copiah-Lincoln Community College in Wesson, Mississippi.

Additional 2006 Flyers draft selections include David Logan (Indianapolis), Trent Strickland (Wake Forest), Anderson Ferreira (Chipola JC), Gary Hamilton (Miami), Anthony McHenry (Georgia Tech), Jibril Hodges (Long Beach State), Eric Walton (San Jose State), and Armein Kirkland (Cincinnati).

"Overall I felt it was a solid draft for us, and we were able to draft a talented group of players," said Moncrief. "Now we need to find the best way to put all of the pieces together and come together as a team."

Complete 2006 draft results for the Flyers are as follows:

Name Position Height Weight College

Kevin Burleson G 6-3 205 Minnesota

Jeremy Richardson G/F 6-6 185 Delta State

David Logan G 6-1 170 Indianapolis

Trent Strickland G/F 6-5 215 Wake Forest

Anderson Ferreira F/C 6-9 215 Chipola JC

Gary Hamilton F/C 6-10 265 Miami (Fla.)

Anthony McHenry F 6-7 222 Georgia Tech

Jibril Hodges G 6-2 175 Long Beach State

Eric Walton F/C 6-8 210 San Jose State

Armein Kirkland F/G 6-8 205 Cincinnati

Training camp will begin November 12 at Nolan Catholic High School. All D-League teams will trim their roster to 12 players by November 15 and announce final roster cuts to 10 players by November 22.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas.

Season tickets begin at $99, and flex book and group ticket packages are also available. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Select Devin Green In First Round Of Draft*

EL SEGUNDO- The Los Angeles D-Fenders have made history in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft with the selection of Devin Green as the team's number one first round selection (7th overall) and Aloysius Anagonye in the second round (18th overall).

Green, a 6-foot-7, 210-pound guard, is no stranger to the D-Fenders family, most recently playing for the Los Angeles Lakers 2006 Summer-Pro League team where he averaged 14.4 points and 2.0 assists per game. During the 2005-06 NBA season he spent time on the hardwood with the Lakers, after being signed by the team as an undrafted rookie free agent.

"It feels good to stay in the family. I'm comfortable in the system, and it's a great place to show my talents," said Green. "It will be great to play for D-Fenders Coach Dan Panaggio."

Green ranks 4th all-time in points (1,757) at Hampton University and was chosen to the All-MEAC first team as both a junior and a senior.

"He's an excellent player and we are glad to have him as part of the D-Fenders," said Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak.

Anagonye, a 6-foot-8, 260-pound power forward, ranked third in all-time leading shots blocked (88) and averaged 5.7 points and 4.4 rebounds per game at Michigan State. He spent the 2005-06 season in Spain with DKV Joventut Badalona and pervious seasons in Italy, the Euroleague, and the Adriatic League.

Devin Green, Aloysius Anagonye and the additional eight players selected in the 10 round draft will participate in the D-Fenders training camp set to begin November 11 in El Segundo, CA.

The Los Angeles D-Fenders open the 2006-07 season on the road on November 24 in Anaheim and then debut at home on the hardwood at STAPLES Center on November 28 at 3:30 p.m. against San Joaquin Valley rivals the Bakersfield Jam.

On July 31st of this year the Los Angeles Lakers announced that they had become the first NBA franchise in history to own an NBA Development League team. The Los Angeles D-Fenders will play their home games at STAPLES Center pre and post Lakers home games. The Lakers devoted fans were given the opportunity to name the NBA D-League team in an online naming contest.

- more -

Following are the results of the Los Angeles D-FENDERS 2006 NBA D-League Draft selections:

Round/Pick Name Pos Ht College

1. 7th Devin Green SG 6-7 Hampton

2. 18th Aloysius Anagonye PF 6-8 Michigan State

3. 31st Akin Akingbala PF 6-9 Clemson

4. 42nd Travis Garrison PF 6-8 Maryland

5. 55th Nate Johnson PG 6-1 Nebraska

6. 66th Elton Nesbitt PG 5-9 Georgia Southern

7. 79th Wayne Arnold SG 6-4 Tennessee State

8. 90th Julius Lamptey C 7-0 Garden City CC

9. 103rd Jamar McKnight SG 6-5 Clemson

10. 114th Andre Joseph SG 6-3 Oregon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam announces draft results*

Bakersfield, Calif., November 2, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam selected former Georgetown Forward, Brandon Bowman with their 11th pick in the first round of the 2006 Development League Draft Tuesday evening from Kosmos Restaurant & Sports Bar.

Bowman, who led his Georgetown team in scoring (15.1) his Junior year, averaged 11.0 points, 5.0 rebounds and 1.1 steals per game during his Senior year. Bowman was named Third team All-Big East as a Junior. Finishing as Georgetown's 12th all-time leading scorer with 1,548 points, Bowman also ranks tenth in career rebounds (739) and 14th in steals (170).

"Brandon Bowman has great size for a wing player," said Bakersfield Jam Head Coach Jim Harrick. "I believe his future is in basketball. The NBA may think he needs a little more experience behind him before heading to the next level and Bakersfield gives him the opportunity for more experience and development."

Joining Bowman on the rapidly growing Jam training camp roster are players selected in the remaining nine rounds of the draft along with two allocation players, two players who were selected in the Expansion Draft held in September and two players selected from the Open Player Tryouts last month.

The rest of the Bakersfield Jam's 2006 Development League Draft selection: Tony Bobbitt (Cincinnati), Yuta Tabuse (BYU, Hawaii), Anthony Coleman (Long Beach St.), Tim Parham (MD-Eastern Shore), Brian Collins (Belmont), Mike Dean (Middle Tennessee), Carlos Cedeno (Venezuela), Jeff Simpson (N. Texas) and Antonio Griffin (Cal. St. Bakersfield).

"We've got good size, strength, length and shooting ability," adds Coach Harrick. "We will see how our team does on defense, but our quickness is good. We've got all our bases covered and hopefully the chemistry of the team will work. The Jam staff is pleased with the players we selected tonight, but all 12 teams should be pleased. Not every team got all the players they hoped for, but all of the teams were able to get some of their top players."

The following is the Jam's training camp roster to date:

Tim Barnes Robb Dryden

Thomas Blunt Antonio Griffin

Tony Bobbitt Andre McCollum

Brandon Bowman Tim Parham

Carlos Cedeno Kevinn Pinkney

Anthony Coleman Roderick Riley

Brian Collins Jeff Simpson

Mike Dean Yuta Tabuse

The 2006-07 Bakersfield Jam season begins at home on Nov. 26 at 4 p.m. PT. They will be hosting the Los Angeles D-Fenders, team affiliate of the Los Angeles Lakers. The Jam will play a total of 50 games, consisting of 24 home, 24 away and two showcase games to be held in Sioux Falls, SD Jan 15-17. The inaugural Development League All-Star Game will be held Feb. 17 in Las Vegas, NV. in conjunction with the NBA All-Star Game.

The Development League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 20 players to Development League Affiliates, there were also 18 Gatorade Call-Ups from the Development League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the Development League while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the development League also offers fun family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the Bakersfield Jam or the Development League, please visit www.bakersfieldjam.com or call 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede go big and athletic in draft*

BOISE, Idaho (November 2, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede added size and skill when they selected center Peter John Ramos with their first pick (ninth overall) in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft. A 7-foot-3, 290 pound Puerto Rican native was listed on the Washington Wizards roster during the 2005-06 season, however spent the majority of the season playing with the Roanoke Dazzle in the NBA Development League. Ramos averaged 14.9 points and 7.7 rebounds per game with the Dazzle. He is a member of the Puerto Rican National Team that competed this summer in the 2006 World Championships in Japan, and had 15 points in a scrimmage against the USA National Team.

Former Chicago Bull and Charlotte Hornets forward Eddie Robinson was selected by the Stampede in the second round (16th overall). The 6-foot-9 native of Flint, Michigan averaged 7.0 points and 2.7 rebounds per game during his five years with the Bulls and Hornets. During his senior season at Central Oklahoma, Robinson earned Consensus Division II First Team All-American honors by leading all Division II players in scoring (28.0 ppg).

The rest of the Idaho Stampede draft selections: Dexter Lyons (C. Florida), Jeff Graves (Kansas), Clifton Lee (Northwestern St.), Ronell Taylor (UAB), JT Williams (McNeese St.), Sam Daghlas (Midwestern St.), Duke Freeman-McKamey (Fordham), Mike Efevberha (Cal St.-Northridge).

The Idaho Stampede regular season home opener is Friday, Nov. 24 against the Colorado 14ers at 7 p.m. at the Qwest Arena. For ticket information call the Stampede at (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com.

The following are the results of the Stampede 2006 NBA Development League draft selections:

Player Height Weight Position School Round

Peter John Ramos 7-3 290 C Puerto Rico 1

Eddie Robinson 6-9 220 SF C. Oklahoma 2

Dexter Lyons 6-6 205 SF C. Florida 3

Jeff Graves 6-9 275 PF Kansas 4

Clifton Lee 6-7 210 SF Northwestern St. 5

Ronell Taylor 6-5 200 SG UAB 6

JT Williams 6-5 200 SF McNeese St. 7

Sam Daghlas 6-6 210 PG Midwestern St. 8

Duke Freeman-McKamey 6-9 245 C Fordham 9

Mike Efevberha 6-4 195 SG Cal St. Northridge 10

The Idaho Stampede franchise is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Draft Players to Help Defend Title*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., November 2, 2006 - The 2005-2006 NBA D-League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds selected ten solid players in Thursday's D-League Draft who will join others when training camp begins on November 7th. Returning from last year's champion squad; Tony Bland, Marcus Douthit, TJ Cummings, Joe Shipp, and Brandon Mason. Earlier today, the Thunderbirds were given the rights to Texas Tech star Ronald Ross from Hobbs, New Mexico. Greg Baker will join the training camp because of his outstanding performance at the local player tryouts in October.

The Thunderbirds used the final selection of the first round to add point guard Troy Bell, a 6'1, 180 pound point guard from Minneapolis, Minnesota. Bell was a member of the United States World Championship for Young Men team that won gold in 2001. During four years at Boston College, Bell earned consensus Second Team All-American honors his junior and senior seasons and was named Big East player of the year as a senior. Bell finished his career as the all time leading scorer with 2,632 points, ranking 21st in NCAA history. He also ranks first in the B.C. record books in free throws made (810) and three point field goals made (300) and ranks third in career scoring average (21.7 ppg).

Bell made six appearances in the 2004-2005 NBA season with the Memphis Grizzlies and spent time in Spain with Real Madrid, where he averaged 5.5 points a game and 4.0 rebounds a game.

With the first pick in the second round and 13th selection overall, the Thunderbirds added Jamaal Thomas a 6-8, 220lb strong forward out of Angelo St. College. Thomas, a native of San Antonio, TX, spent the last few years playing professionally in Mexico for Fuerza Regia Monterey.

Additional 2006 Thunderbird draft picks include: Eddy Fobbs (Sam Houston St.), Manuel Narvaez (Puerto Rico), Brandon Robinson (Auburn), Steven Barber (UT-Arlington), Chris Shumate (Murray St.), Isma'il Muhammad (Georgia Tech), Jason McCoy (Wisconsin-Milwaukee), and Moses Marbury (Rhode Island).

"It was an excellent draft for us. We really strengthened our foundation of returning players from last year," Coach Cooper said. "Having Brandon Robinson back on the team gives us half of our championship squad from last year, and Troy Bell and Jamaal Thomas are going to be big impact players."

Ronald Ross is a New Mexico native born and raised in Hobbs, NM and a graduate of Texas Tech University. Ross was named First Team All-Big 12 as a senior at Texas Tech; he also earned Conference All-Defensive Team honors, and played in 132 career games, the most in school history. Ross also ranks as Texas Tech's all-time steals leader (86), ranks eighth in career assists (320), tenth in career field goal percentage (.496), and 19th in career points (1,174).

Also, be sure to keep up to date on the Thunderbirds website, www.abqtbirds.com, for new pictures and bio's on this years Storm Chasers dance squad.

Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets are already on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds Front Office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa Selects Denham Brown in First Round*

TULSA, Okla., November 3, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers selected Denham Brown with the team's first round pick in the 2006 National Basketball Association Development League draft.

Selected by the Seattle Sonics in the second round (40th overall) of the 2006 NBA Draft, Brown participated in the Sonics training camp this fall.

Named to Maui Invitational All-Tournament Team after averaging 15.7 points and hitting game-winning shot in title game victory over Gonzaga, Brown averaged 10.7 points and 4.4 rebounds in 32 games, 20 of which he started in his senior year at Connecticut. Brown finished his college career with 1,267 points, the 39th player in UConn history to reach the 1,000-point mark. He competed as a member of the Canadian Senior National Team in the summer of 2005, finishing second on the squad in scoring with 16.8 ppg and 5.8 rpg at the 2005 FIBA World Championship Qualifying Tournament. Brown's career-best 23 points made for a victory over Villanova and he averaged 13.5 points in NCAA Tournament games, including the game-tying basket at the buzzer in regulation to force OT in NCAA Elite Eight vs. George Mason.

"Denham is a very capable shooting guard with solid all-around skills," said Tulsa 66ers head coach Joey Meyer. "He's an excellent scorer with good shooting ability. I had a personal interest in him because as an assistant on the USA team last summer in the Dominican Republic, I watched him play on Canada's team and he killed us. I hope he does the same for us this year."

In the second round, the 66ers selected former Georgia State standout Nate Williams. The 6-10, 230 pound forward was twice named All-Atlantic Sun First Team Selection, joining Shernard Long (1999-2000, 2000-01) as the only players in school history to accomplish this feat. Williams scored in double figures in 62 games, with 14 career double-doubles. He ranks sixth on Georgia State's career scoring chart (1,222), fifth in rebounds (293), seventh in field goal percentage (.530) and ninth in free throw percentage (.771). Williams averaged 19.0 points and 6.5 rebounds at the 2004 Portsmouth Invitational Tournament.

Additional 2006 66ers draft selections include Mike Hall (George Washington), Mike Benton (Charleston), J.J. Sullinger (Ohio State), Jean Felix (Alabama), Keith Triplett (Toledo), Chris Ellis (Wake Forest), Frans Steyn (Southwest Baptist), Tony Gipson (LSU).

"I'm very pleased with the selections Coach Rogers and I made tonight," said Meyer. "We came in this draft as prepared as we could be and are very excited for the season to begin."

Complete 2006 draft results for the 66ers are as follows:

Name Position Height Weight College

Denham Brown SG 6-5 220 Connecticut

Nate Williams PF 6-10 230 Georgia State

Mike Hall PF 6-8 230 Washington

Mike Benton C 6-9 270 Charleston

J.J. Sullinger SG 6-5 210 Ohio State

Jean Felix SG 6-6 215 Alabama

Keith Triplett SG 6-3 185 Toledo

Chris Ellis PF 6-9 270 Wake Forest

Frans Steyn C 7-1 280 Southwest Baptist

Tony Gipson PG 6-1 190 LSU

Training camp will begin November 12 at the University of Tulsa, Reynolds Center. All D-League teams will trim their roster to 12 players by November 15 and announce final roster cuts to 10 players by November 22.

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wizards bring three players back*

While the Dakota Wizards began building their roster with Thursday's NBA Development League draft, they did so knowing they already had a strong foundation.

The Wizards announced Thursday that Maurice Baker, James Maye and Geoff Husted have signed with the D-League and will be in training camp with the Wizards.

Baker played parts of two seasons with the Wizards and was putting together an MVP-caliber campaign last season before heading overseas. The 6-2 point guard came to Dakota in 2004-05 to back up Billy Keys. Thrust into a starting role when Keys departed, Baker blossomed, averaging 17.4 points, 7.0 assists and 5.4 rebounds per game. He earned NBA call-ups with Los Angeles and Portland.

Last year Baker may have been even better. He was leading the CBA in assists (8.4) and steals (2.7) and was 10th in scoring (19.7) and eighth in rebounds (7.7) when he bolted midseason for Lithuania.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*RimRockers grab Stanford forward*

The biggest problem the Arkansas RimRockers had Thursday night was not deciding whom to pick first in the NBA Development League Draft.
It was figuring out how to pronounce his last name.
The RimRockers took former Stanford standout Matt Haryasz as their top draft choice and sixth overall selection in the 2006 draft. RimRockers owner Larry Crain, along with Coach Andy Stoglin and assistant coach Pat Bradley, announced the pick from Gusano’s Pizzeria in Little Rock via a conference call with the NBADL headquarters.
Long before the draft started, the RimRockers knew they wanted Haryasz first.
Haryasz, 6-10, averaged 16.2 points and 8.7 rebounds per game last season for the Cardinal and was named first team All-Pacific 10 Conference.
The biggest discussion moments before Haryasz was selected was not whether it was the right pick. Instead, various attempts were made at pronouncing his last name, and even Crain’s wife, Janet, took a stab at it before Crain had to announce it live on a conference call that was broadcast on NBA TV.
For the record, it’s “HAIR-eeaz,” and he said he’s thrilled to be selected by Arkansas.
“I’m real excited to be picked by the RimRockers,” Haryasz said from his hometown of Phoenix. “I’ve heard a lot of real good things about the team. I know the team has a great fan base, and great support, and that’s exciting.”
The biggest cheer at Gusano’s was reserved for Arkansas’ thirdround choice, former Palestine-Wheatley and Ole Miss star Jason Smith, who was on hand for the draft.
Smith was surrounded by his family, including his sister Erica Taylor, wife of middleweight champion Jermain Taylor, when he heard that the RimRockers selected him and he will finally get to play in Arkansas again.
“It’s such a good feeling,” Smith said. “I always wanted to play in Arkansas. I really think I’m going to help the city and the city is going to help me. I love being back in Arkansas. I’m a diehard Arkansan.”
Smith last played at Ole Miss in 1999, then took time off from basketball. He played for San Jose in the American Basketball Association last season, and was seen by Stoglin over the summer playing for Nebraska in the United States Basketball League.
What made the biggest impression was Smith’s work ethic.
Smith called Stoglin over the summer asking to borrow basketballs for practice, and Smith’s college coaches all told Stoglin about Smith’s attitude and work ethic.
Stoglin originally had Smith slotted in the sixth or seventh round, but got scared about losing him close to the draft and moved him up.
“I was more nervous about the third pick than any others because I really wanted him,” Stoglin said. “He runs the floor, he rebounds, and he’s a small forward that’s learned to shoot since college. He’s a high-character guy that has a great attitude. I don’t care who he’s kin to, we were going to get this guy.”


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce builds buzz with D-League draft*

Skyforce coach Mo McHone didn't have exactly have a "war room" at Thursday's NBA Development League draft - the first order of basketball business as Sioux Falls enters a fresh minor-league era.

It was more like a "skirmish table" - and McHone found himself surrounded by fans and well-wishers who squeezed into Buffalo Wild Wings to watch a telecast of the rather dry proceedings on NBA TV.

When McHone and assistant coach Nate Tibbetts called in the Force's first-ever D-League draft pick - they took former DePaul forward Andre Brown second overall - a cheer went up through the room.

Of course, few of those present had ever heard of Brown, but that wasn't the point. The evening's energy stemmed from the fact that Sioux Falls is finally part of an NBA affiliation system, which has been the goal for more than a decade.

And having Mo back in town doesn't hurt, either.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Macon drafted into NBDL*

When he got the call, G.J. Macon was already on the phone ordering a pizza.

Then he hung up.

He had a more important call to take -- he had just been drafted by a team in the NBA developmental league.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Austin chooses speedy guard with its first draft pick*

Darius Washington Jr. was high-octane all the time in his two years of running the point at the University of Memphis. Now Toros head coach Dennis Johnson is hoping Washington keeps that up-tempo pace operating in Austin.

Washington was the Toros' first selection and 10th overall pick in the 2006 NBA Developmental League draft on Thursday. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Colorado 14ers draft Billups, Harris*

The Colorado 14ers selected Michael Harris with their first pick in the NBA Development League draft Thursday night. Harris, a 6-foot-6 forward, was in training camp with the Milwaukee Bucks this preseason. He played at Rice and spent last season playing for BC Kyiv-Ukraine, averaging 10.4 points.

In the second round, the 14ers chose Von Wafer, a 6-5 guard from Florida State, who played in 16 games for the Los Angeles Lakers in 2005-06. In the ninth round, the 14ers selected former University of Denver standout Rodney Billups, the younger brother of Detroit Pistons star Chauncey Billups. Rodney Billups played 33 games in Latvia last season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers go for scorers in draft*

Size was the favored commodity in the early rounds of the NBA Development League Draft on Thursday.

The Fort Worth Flyers however, bucked the trend, and instead focused on guards and scorers. The strategy worked as Fort Worth drafted 10 players, and the team picked three of its top four prospects from the Flyers' draft board.

"Just the way I thought," said Fort Worth coach Sidney Moncrief from the Flyers' draft party at the Fox and Hound English Pub and Grille in downtown Fort Worth. "It shows that people aren't putting a lot of emphasis on guards and scoring. It's still about size, and the bigs are going."

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Extra preparation pays off for Stampede in draft*

At 6:37 p.m. Thursday, nearly an hour before he makes the Idaho Stampede's first pick in the NBA Development League Draft, coach Bryan Gates tells the crowd he will pick Matt Haryasz, a 6-foot-11 forward out of Stanford, with the ninth pick.

Oops. Arkansas selects Haryasz at No. 6.

It's onto Plan B in the back room of Hooters of Boise, where Gates and assistant coach Ray Lopes are running the Stampede's first D-League draft.

Having missed out on coveted Michael Harris (No. 3 to Colorado) and Haryasz, Gates and Lopes are debating whether to take Peter John Ramos or Eddie Robinson.

"I'm trying to talk myself into Eddie and I'm not doing it," Gates says.

So the Stampede pick Ramos, a 7-foot-3 center from Puerto Rico who averaged 14.9 points and 7.7 rebounds per game in the D-League last year. Those numbers are enough to convince Lopes, who recommends him, but has never seen him play.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal Announce 2006 NBA D-League Draft Selections*

Anaheim, Calif., November 3, 2006-The Anaheim Arsenal announced their 2006 NBA Development League Draft selections on Friday. After selecting Corsley Edwards as the first pick in team history, the Arsenal announced the remaining nine players selected in the draft.

With the 12th pick in the second round, the Arsenal selected shooting guard Andre Owens from the University of Houston. Owens mostly recently played for the Utah Jazz last season. Then with the first pick in the third round (25th overall) they selected 6-foot-10 power forward Tyler Smith from Penn State.

Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked," the order was reversed in each of the 10 rounds. For example, after picking first, Anaheim then selected the 24th and 25th picks. Albuquerque selected last in the first round, but first in the second, giving the T-Birds the 12th and 13th overall picks.

A total of 16 players will now be invited to the team's training camp on November 12. The list includes the ten players selected in the draft, along with forward Jawad Williams and guard Justin Johnson, who were selected in the expansion draft. In addition the local allocation and local tryout players, which includes Jerry Dupree, Bryson McKenzie, Kendrick Cornelius and Marvin Phillips will also be given an opportunity to make the final ten-man roster for opening night on November 24.

Following are the complete 2006 NBA D-League draft results for the Anaheim Arsenal:

Rd Name Pos Ht College

1. Corsley Edwards PF 6-9 Central Connecticut State

2. Andre Owens SG 6-4 Houston

3. Tyler Smith PF 6-10 Penn State

4. Greg Clausen PF 6-10 Marquette

5. Carl Edwards SG 6-5 Charleston (WV)

6. Daryl Dorsey PG 6-0 Brevard CC

7. Josh Murray SF 6-7 IUPUI

8. Milone Clark SF 6-4 Tennessee Tech

9. Mo Charlo SF 6-7 Nevada

10. Shawnson Johnson PF 6-9 North Texas


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*66ers draft a shooting guard in the first round*

Tulsa got the man it wanted in shooting guard Denham Brown and the 66ers experienced a balanced selection during the NBA Development League Draft Thursday night at the Cherokee Casino & Resort.

Brown, a 6-foot-6 rookie from Connecticut, averaged 10.7 points a game as a senior and participated in the Seattle Supersonics camp this fall. He was the 40th draft pick by the Sonics and played on Connecticut's 2004 NCAA championship team.

"I was an assistant on the USA team last summer in the Dominican Republic and he played on Canada's team,"said Tulsa coach Joey Meyer. "He killed us and I hope he does that to everybody else."

The 66ers chose 6-11 center Nate Williams in the second round. Williams averaged 18 points as a junior at Georgia State and was a two-time All-Atlantic Sun Conference selection. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce completes successful draft*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 3, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce selected Andre Brown, a 6-foot-9, 245-pound forward from DePaul University, with the second overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft.

Brown was most recently in training camp with the Atlanta Hawks and has played overseas the past two seasons. He was named Second Team All-Conference USA as a senior in college as he averaged 13.5 points and 9.2 rebounds. He is one of eight players in school history to have 1,000 points and 800 rebounds in a career.

"Andre is going to be one of the most athletic players that fans have ever seen in a Skyforce uniform," said head coach Mo McHone. "I was fortunate to be able to see Andre play in person last season in Korea and I definitely saw a player with NBA potential."

Following is the list of players selected by the Skyforce in the 2006 D-League Draft:

Rd Pick Name Pos Ht Wt College

1 2 Andre Brown F 6-9 245 DePaul

2 23 DeSean Hadley G 6-3 190 Eastern Michigan

3 26 Frank Williams G 6-3 215 Illinois

4 47 Jeff Varem F 6-6 240 Vincennes

5 50 Chris Rodgers G 6-4 190 Arizona

6 71 Antwayne Robinson F 6-8 220 Temple

7 74 Luke Whitehead F 6-6 220 Louisville

8 95 Joseph Works F 6-7 215 Tarleton State

9 98 Jitim Young G 6-2 195 Northwestern

10 119 Jemeil Rich G 5-10 170 SMU

"Our focus going into the draft was to choose athletic players who are known for playing hard on the defensive end," said McHone. "We are confident that the ten players selected have those qualities and we look forward to seeing them in training camp."

The 10 players selected by the Skyforce will arrive in Sioux Falls late next week as training camp is scheduled to begin on Sunday, November 12. Teams are allowed to invite 17 players to training camp and coaches will submit a final roster of 10 players on Wednesday, November 22.

The Sioux Falls Skyforce season opener is on Friday, November 24 against the Dakota Wizards at the Sioux Falls Arena. The first 500 kids will receive a free Skyforce Jersey courtesy of MetaBank. For information on season and single game tickets please call a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cooper likes new draft crop*

It might not be a perfect 10, but Albuquerque Thunderbirds head coach Michael Cooper was pleased with his new draftees.

The Thunderbirds, the NBA Development league champions in 2005-06, completed their 10-round draft on Thursday via conference call with the league's other 11 teams.

"It was an excellent draft for us," Cooper said in a news release. "We really strengthened our foundation of returning players from last year."

The Thunderbirds chose former Boston College star Troy Bell, a 6-foot-1 point guard, with the final selection of the first round.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Corey Santee and Tommy Swanson Allocated to Flyers*

FORT WORTH, Texas, November 3, 2006 - Guard Corey Santee and center Tommy Swanson have been allocated to the Fort Worth Flyers by the NBA Development League.

"Corey is a savvy, intelligent basketball player that has the ability to get in the paint and create plays, and Tommy has great size and has the ability to make outside shots and block defensive shots," said Flyers head coach Sidney Moncrief. "And, it is exciting to have two players with such strong ties to the Fort Worth community."

Santee, 6-2, 200 pounds, played collegiately at Texas Christian University from 2001-05 and established himself as one of the most heralded players in school history. The Flint, Michigan native finished his career as the school's all-time assist leader with 575, second in scoring with 1,832 points and second in steals (155). In addition, Santee became the school's all-time leader in 3-pointers made with 243. He also finished among the top 5 in scoring and assists in Conference USA history. During his junior and senior seasons, Santee was named third-team All-Conference USA and was an all-district honoree his final season. He was voted as the Horned Frog's Most Valuable Player his junior and senior years after leading the team in scoring both seasons.

Fort Worth native Tommy Swanson joins the Flyers after a successful four-year career at Baylor University. The 6-10, 225 center played in 90 career games and made 72 career starts. His 65 career blocks ranks eighth in school history. Swanson played prep ball under head coach Tommy Brakel at North Crowley High School in Crowley, Texas.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arkansas Selects Matt Haryasz with First Round Pick*

LITTLE ROCK, Ark., November 3 - The Arkansas RimRockers selected Matt Haryasz with their first round (sixth overall) selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft on Thursday.

Haryasz, a 6-10, 235lbs. power forward/center, averaged 3.0 points and 3.5 rebounds in two preseason games with the Houston Rockets and averaged 7.8 points, 5.0 rebounds and 1.25 blocked shots in four games with Houston in the 2006 Toshiba Vegas Summer League. He finished his four year career at Stanford University where he finished third in career blocks (130) and 10th for career rebounds (705). As a senior at Stanford University, he was named First Team All Pac-10 and led the Cardinal with 16.2ppg, 8.7rpg, and 47 blocks.

"Matt was the best high-post and best low-post player in the draft," said RimRockers head coach Andy Stoglin. "He's a smart player, works hard and has the right attitude. He's the type of player who is going to help this team win games."

Rounding out the RimRockers 2006 draft selections include Badou Gaye (Gwynedd-Mercy (Pa.)), Jason Smith (Ole Miss), Rickey Shields (Rutgers), GJ Macon (Indiana (Pa.)), Ali Berdiel (Valparaiso), Ryan Kelly (California), Jonathan Moore (North Carolina Central), Chad Bell (Nevada) and Zakee Wadood (East Tennessee State).

"I'm excited for these 10 guys to start (training) camp," said Stoglin. "Combine them with the guys we have coming back from last year's team; we can do some special things."

RimRockers 2006 draft results:

Name Position Height Weight College Pick

Matt Haryasz C 6-10 235 Stanford 6

Badou Gaye PF 6-9 240 Gwynedd-Mercy (Pa.) 19

Jason Smith SF 6-6 195 Mississippi 30

Ricky Shields SG 6-3 190 Rutgers 43

GJ Macon PF 6-9 230 Indiana (Pa.) 54

Ali Berdiel PG 6-5 200 Valparaiso 67

Ryan Kelly SF 6-6 195 California 78

Jonathan Moore SF 6-8 220 North Carolina Central 91

Chad Bell C 6-11 268 Nevada 102

Zakee Wadood SF 6-6 225 East Tennessee State 115

The 10 players selected in the 2006 NBA D-League Draft will join returning players Brian Jackson, Myron Allen, Clay Tucker and Marcus Campbell; allocation players Olu Famutimi and Brandon Dean; and local player tryout invitee Ryan Holmes, to the RimRockers Training Camp.

For more information about the Arkansas RimRockers call (501) 975-HOOP or visit the team's official website, www.ArkansasRimRockers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Training camp roster set for Stampede*

BOISE, Idaho - The Idaho Stampede announce their returning and allocation players as assigned by the NBA Development League. In addition, the Stampede announce the signing of one player from the free agent camp held in October.

Assigned players from last season's squad are forward Ricardo Sanchez, center Eric Chenowith, and guards Randy Livingston and David Jackson. Allocation players are based on region of the country where each player attended college, the NBA Development League assigned forward Jermaine Blackburn and center Lance Allred to the Stampede roster. Free agent guard Shantay Legans made the Training Camp Roster from an open tryout camp in October.

Jackson led the Stampede in scoring last season, playing in 40 games and averaging 21.0 points per game, he also shot 46% from three-point range. Livingston played in only 13 games all season for the Stampede, but was devastating at the point guard position, averaging a double-double with 15.5 points and 12.7 assists per game. Chenowith also averaged a double-double as last season he snagged 12.7 rebounds and put up 12.0 points per contest. Sanchez, the 35th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft, averaged 8.0 points and 3.6 rebounds.

Blackburn is also a returning player, but was allocated by the NBA Development League to the Stampede because he played at Boise State University. During last season with the Stampede, he averaged 10.0 points and 4.6 rebounds. Allred averaged 14.8 points and 9.1 rebounds per game during his two-year career at Weber State, while earning All-Big Sky Conference honors his senior season. He spent last season playing in France and Spain, finishing the year in Spain's LEB2 League and averaging 15.0 points and 7.2 rebounds in ten games.

Legans finished his senior season at Fresno St. averaging 15.0 points, nearly three rebounds and 5.6 assists per game in 29 contests.

Training Camp is set to begin on Sunday, November 12 with practices at the Boys & Girls Club in Garden City, ID. The Stampede will have to cut their roster to ten players before the start of their regular season, Friday, November 24 vs. the Colorado 14ers.

Shantay Legans G 5-10 175 07/30/1981 Fresno State

Randy Livingston G 6-4 209 04/02/1975 Louisiana State

Mike Efevberha G 6-4 195 08/22/1984 Cal. St.- Northridge

David Jackson G 6-5 210 09/21/1978 Oregon

Ronell Taylor G 6-5 180 07/26/1982 UAB

Sam Daghlas G 6-5 200 09/18/1979 Midwestern State

J.T. Williams F 6-6 190 11/07/1983 McNeese State

Dexter Lyons F 6-6 225 10/25/1981 Central Florida

Clifton Lee F 6-7 220 09/14/1983 Northwestern St.

Jermaine Blackburn G/F 6-7 210 02/08/1983 Boise State

Duke Freeman-McKamey F 6-9 245 04/24/1980 Fordham

Eddie Robinson F 6-9 210 04/19/1976 Central Oklahoma

Jeff Graves F 6-9 275 09/30/1981 Kansas

Lance Allred F 6-10 240 02/02/1981 Weber State

Ricardo Sanchez F 7-0 220 07/06/1987 IMG Academy HS (FL)

Eric Chenowith C 7-1 275 03/09/1979 Kansas

Peter John Ramos C 7-3 290 05/23/1985 Puerto Rico

The Idaho Stampede franchise is entering its ninth season as a new member of the NBA Development League, and an affiliate of the Utah Jazz and Seattle SuperSonics. Individuals and businesses interested in season tickets starting at only $175 should call (208) 388-4667 or visit idahostampede.com for more information about the upcoming season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*2006 NBA D-League Draft Results*

The Sioux Falls Skyforce selected Andre Brown, a 6-foot-9, 245-pound forward from DePaul University, with the second overall selection in the 2006 NBA Development League Draft.

Brown was most recently in training camp with the Atlanta Hawks and has played overseas the past two seasons. He was named Second Team All-Conference USA as a senior in college as he averaged 13.5 points and 9.2 rebounds. He is one of eight players in school history to have 1,000 points and 800 rebounds in a career.

“Andre is going to be one of the most athletic players that fans have ever seen in a Skyforce uniform,” said head coach Mo McHone. “I was fortunate to be able to see Andre play in person last season in Korea and I definitely saw a player with NBA potential.”

Following is the list of players selected by the Skyforce in the 2006 D-League Draft:

Rd Pick Name Pos Ht Wt College
1 2 Andre Brown F 6-9 245 DePaul
2 23 DeSean Hadley G 6-3 190 Eastern Michigan
3 26 Frank Williams G 6-3 215 Illinois
4 47 Jeff Varem F 6-6 240 Vincennes
5 50 Chris Rodgers G 6-4 190 Arizona
6 71 Antwayne Robinson F 6-8 220 Temple
7 74 Luke Whitehead F 6-6 220 Louisville
8 95 Joseph Works F 6-7 215 Tarleton State
9 98 Jitim Young G 6-2 195 Northwestern
10 119 Jemeil Rich G 5-10 170 SMU

“Our focus going into the draft was to choose athletic players who are known for playing hard on the defensive end,” said McHone. “We are confident that the ten players selected have those qualities and we look forward to seeing them in training camp.”

The 10 players selected by the Skyforce will arrive in Sioux Falls late next week as training camp is scheduled to begin on Sunday, November 12. Teams are allowed to invite 17 players to training camp and coaches will submit a final roster of 10 players on Wednesday, November 22.

The Sioux Falls Skyforce season opener is on Friday, November 24 against the Dakota Wizards at the Sioux Falls Arena.

The following are the results of the NBA D-League 2006 Draft:
ROUND ONE
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
1. Anaheim Arsenal Corsley Edwards PF 6-9 275 Central Connecticut State
2. Sioux Falls Skyforce Andre Brown PF 6-9 245 DePaul
3. Colorado 14ers Mike Harris SF 6-6 240 Rice
4. Fort Worth Flyers Kevin Burleson PG 6-3 205 Minnesota
5. Dakota Wizards Justin Williams PF 6-10 230 Wyoming
6. Arkansas RimRockers Matt Haryasz PF 6-10 235 Stanford
7. Los Angeles D-Fenders Devin Green SG 6-7 210 Hampton
8. Tulsa 66ers Denham Brown SG 6-5 220 Connecticut
9. Idaho Stampede Peter John Ramos C 7-3 290 Puerto Rico
10. Austin Toros Darius Washington PG 6-1 195 Memphis
11. Bakersfield Jam Brandon Bowman SF 6-9 223 Georgetown
12. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Troy Bell PG 6-1 180 Boston College 

ROUND TWO
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
13. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Jamaal Thomas SF 6-8 190 Angelo State
14. Bakersfield Jam Tony Bobbitt SG 6-4 195 Cincinnati
15. Austin Toros BJ Elder SG 6-4 205 Georgia Tech
16. Idaho Stampede Eddie Robinson SF 6-9 220 Central Oklahoma
17. Tulsa 66ers Nate Williams PF 6-10 230 Georgia State
18. Los Angeles D-Fenders Aloysius Anagonye PF 6-8 255 Michigan State
19. Arkansas RimRockers Badou Gay PF 6-9 245 Gwynedd-Mercy
20. Dakota Wizards Quemont Greer SF 6-7 240 DePaul
21. Fort Worth Flyers Jeremy Richardson SF 6-7 190 Delta State
22. Colorado 14ers Von Wafer SG 6-5 210 Florida State
23. Sioux Falls Skyforce DeSean Hadley PG 6-3 190 Eastern Michigan
24. Anaheim Arsenal Andre Owens SG 6-4 190 Houston 

ROUND THREE
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
25. Anaheim Arsenal Tyler Smith PF 6-10 265 Penn State
26. Sioux Falls Skyforce Frank Williams PG 6-3 215 Illinois
27. Colorado 14ers Pooh Jeter PG 5-11 175 Portland
28. Fort Worth Flyers David Logan PG 6-1 175 Indianapolis
29. Dakota Wizards Brandon Armstrong SG 6-5 185 Pepperdine
30. Arkansas RimRockers Jason Smith SF 6-6 195 Mississippi
31. Los Angeles D-Fenders Akin Akingbala PF 6-9 220 Clemson
32. Tulsa 66ers Mike Hall PF 6-8 230 George Washington
33. Idaho Stampede Dexter Lyons SF 6-6 225 Central Florida
34. Austin Toros Brock Gillespie PG 6-2 190 Rice
35. Bakersfield Jam Yuta Tabuse PG 5-9 165 BYU Hawaii
36. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Eddie Fobbs C/F 6-11 240 Sam Houston State 

ROUND FOUR
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
37. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Manuel Narvaez C 6-11 235 Southern Nazarene
38. Bakersfield Jam Anthony Coleman SF 6-11 215 Long Beach State
39. Austin Toros Walt Waters PF 6-9 265 Cleveland State
40. Idaho Stampede Jeff Graves PF 6-9 275 Kansas
41. Tulsa 66ers Mike Benton C 6-9 270 Charleston
42. Los Angeles D-Fenders Travis Garrison PF 6-8 241 Maryland
43. Arkansas RimRockers Ricky Shields SG 6-3 190 Rutgers
44. Dakota Wizards Renaldo Major SF 6-7 200 Fresno State
45. Fort Worth Flyers Trent Strickland SF 6-5 215 Wake Forest
46. Colorado 14ers Julian Sensley SF 6-9 235 Hawaii
47. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jeff Varem PF 6-6 240 Vincennes
48. Anaheim Arsenal Greg Clausen C 6-10 255 Marquette 

ROUND FIVE
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
49. Anaheim Arsenal Carl Edwards SG 6-5 210 Charleston (W. Va.)
50. Sioux Falls Skyforce Chris Rodgers SG 6-4 190 Arizona
51. Colorado 14ers Bakari Hendrix PF 6-9 240 Gonzaga
52. Fort Worth Flyers Anderson Ferriera SF 6-9 220 Chipola CC
53. Dakota Wizards Dontell Jefferson PG 6-4 195 Arkansas
54. Arkansas RimRockers GJ Macon SF 6-9 230 Indiana-Pennsylvania
55. Los Angeles D-Fenders Nate Johnson PG 6-1 185 Nebraska
56. Tulsa 66ers JJ Sullinger SG 6-5 210 Ohio State
57. Idaho Stampede Clifton Lee SF 6-7 210 Northwestern State
58. Austin Toros Justin Bowen SF 6-7 210 Illinois-Chicago
59. Bakersfield Jam Tim Parham PF 6-9 240 Maryland Eastern Shore
60. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Brandon Robinson SF 6-8 215 Auburn 

ROUND SIX
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
61. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Steven Barber PG 5-10 160 UT-Arlington
62. Bakersfield Jam Brian Collins PG 6-4 175 Belmont
63. Austin Toros Rod Benson PF 6-10 225 California
64. Idaho Stampede Ronnell Taylor SG 6-5 200 UAB
65. Tulsa 66ers Jean Felix SG 6-6 215 Alabama
66. Los Angeles D-Fenders Elton Nesbitt PG 5-9 165 Georgia Southern
67. Arkansas RimRockers Ali Berdiel PG 6-5 200 Valparaiso
68. Dakota Wizards Jameel Pugh SG 6-5 220 Sacramento State
69. Fort Worth Flyers Gary Hamilton C 6-9 260 Miami
70. Colorado 14ers Terrance Crawford SF 6-7 225 Oklahoma State
71. Sioux Falls Skyforce Antwayne Robinson SF 6-8 220 Temple
72. Anaheim Arsenal Daryl Dorsey PG 6-0 175 Brevard CC 

ROUND SEVEN
TEAM \NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
73. Anaheim Arsenal Josh Murray SF 6-7 205 IUPUI
74. Sioux Falls Skyforce Luke Whitehead SF 6-6 220 Louisville
75. Colorado 14ers Sean Banks SF 6-8 210 Memphis
76. Fort Worth Flyers Anthony McHenry SF 6-7 222 Georgia Tech
77. Dakota Wizards Kevin Lyde PF 6-9 270 Temple
78. Arkansas RimRockers Ryan Forehan-Kelly SF 6-6 195 California
79. Los Angeles D-Fenders Wayne Arnold SG 6-4 190 Tennessee State
80. Tulsa 66ers Keith Triplett SG 6-3 185 Toledo
81. Idaho Stampede JT Williams SF 6-5 200 McNeese State
82. Austin Toros Tedric Hill PF 6-10 230 Gulf Coast CC
83. Bakersfield Jam Mike Dean SG 6-3 190 Middle Tennessee
84. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Chris Shumate SF 6-6 220 Murray State 

ROUND EIGHT
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
85. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Isma’il Muhammed SF 6-6 225 Georgia Tech
86. Bakersfield Jam Carlos Cedeno SG 6-4 195 Venezuela
87. Austin Toros Dustin Brown SF 6-7 225 Loyola Marymount
88. Idaho Stampede Sam Daghlas PG 6-6 210 Midwestern State
89. Tulsa 66ers Chris Ellis PF 6-9 270 Wake Forest
90. Los Angeles D-Fenders Julius Lamptey C 7-0 275 Garden City CC
91. Arkansas RimRockers Jonathan Moore SF 6-8 220 NC Central
92. Dakota Wizards George Williams SF 6-8 215 Houston
93. Fort Worth Flyers Jibril Hodges SG 6-2 189 Long Beach State
94. Colorado 14ers Sheldon Pace PG 6-1 190 Southwest Baptist
95. Sioux Falls Skyforce Joseph Works SF 6-7 215 Tarleton State
96. Anaheim Arsenal Milone Clark SG 6-4 200 Tennessee Tech 

ROUND NINE
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
97. Anaheim Arsenal Mo Charlo SF 6-7 210 Nevada
98. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jitim Young PG 6-2 195 Northwestern
99. Colorado 14ers Rodney Billups PG 5-10 175 Denver
100. Fort Worth Flyers Eric Walton PF 6-8 235 San Jose State
101. Dakota Wizards Tashaan Forehan-Kelly SG 6-5 205 Pepperdine
102. Arkansas RimRockers Chad Bell C 6-11 268 Nevada
103. Los Angeles D-Fenders Jamar McKnight SG 6-5 210 Clemson
104. Tulsa 66ers Frans Steyn C 7-1 280 Southwest Baptist
105. Idaho Stampede Duke Freeman-McKamey PF 6-9 245 Fordham
106. Austin Toros Ty Thomas SF 6-5 205 Concordia-St. Paul
107. Bakersfield Jam Jeff Simpson PF 6-8 220 North Texas
108. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Moses Marbury PG 6-2 190 Rhode Island 

ROUND TEN
TEAM NAME POS HT WT COLLEGE
109. Albuquerque Thunderbirds Jason McCoy PF 6-9 210 Wisconsin-Milwaukee
110. Bakersfield Jam Antonio Griffin SG 6-5 210 Cal State-Bakersfield
111. Austin Toros Melvin Scott PG 6-1 165 North Carolina
112. Idaho Stampede Mike Efevberha SG 6-4 195 Cal State-Northridge
113. Tulsa 66ers Tony Gipson PG 6-1 190 LSU
114. Los Angeles D-Fenders Andre Joseph SG 6-3 190 Oregon
115. Arkansas RimRockers Zakee Wadood PF 6-6 225 East Tennessee State
116. Dakota Wizards Jason Fontenet PG 5-10 165 Oregon State
117. Fort Worth Flyers Armien Kirkland SF 6-7 195 Cincinnati
118. Colorado 14ers Eric Osmundson PG 6-4 200 Penn
119. Sioux Falls Skyforce Jemeil Rich PG 5-10 170 SMU
120. Anaheim Arsenal Shawnson Johnson PF 6-9 250 North Texas 


Courtesy: Sioux Falls Skyforce & NBA D-League


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam calling all local talent*

Bakersfield, Calif., November 4, 2006 - In their continued efforts to stay involved with their community, the Jam invite Bakersfield locals to showcase their talents and become a part of the Jam's game-time entertainment.

Young or old, as long as you have the energy and charm to keep a sold out arena of fans entertained, you are invited to try out. The Bakersfield Jam is looking for future local "celebrities" such as on court hosts, anthem singers and halftime entertainment in addition to a house DJ and MC. Anyone interested should send in a videotape or DVD displaying their talent, labeled with contact information to the Bakersfield Jam offices at 2203 17th Street, Bakersfield, Ca. 93301. Please note that tapes and DVDs will not be returned and must be submitted by the end of business, Saturday, November 11.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Amundson set to sign with Colorado 14ers*

Louis Amundson is coming home to chase his NBA dream.

The former Boulder and Monarch high school star is expected to finalize a deal soon to play for the new Broomfield-based Colorado 14ers of the National Basketball Development League. Amundson was at the team`s draft party Thursday night, less than a week after being cut by the Sacramento Kings.

complete article


----------

